# Red Nose Day Poetry Challenge!



## Northerner (Mar 12, 2011)

For the last Red Nose Day I asked members to challenge me by giving me diabetes related words and phrases that I had to combine and use in a poem. This was the result:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=1020&highlight=poetry+challenge

So, again, as Red Nose Day is just a week away, I would like some words or phrases to do with diabetes and I'll try to make a poem up out of them  If you provide a word or phrase you should pledge to make a donation to Comic Relief (up to you how much!).

Perhaps, since we have other poets now on the forum, they could also take up the challenge and write a poem using the suggestions? Bring it on!


----------



## ypauly (Mar 12, 2011)

Lancet.

and 

ouch!

that's it for now.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Mar 12, 2011)

Northerner said:


> For the last Red Nose Day I asked members to challenge me by giving me diabetes related words and phrases that I had to combine and use in a poem. This was the result:
> 
> http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=1020&highlight=poetry+challenge
> 
> ...



Hi Northerner Tia's school is dressing up in their Pyjama's and they have swimming lessons that afternoon as well lol 
I have just thought of this :-

Do I have to go to the Diabetic clinic ?
cause Diabetes ain't cool, no what I mean, innit !!!

Sheena


----------



## caffeine_demon (Mar 12, 2011)

here's one..

mention metformin, without mentioning farts or Diarrhoea


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Mar 13, 2011)

hypo
hyper
insulin
DSN
DAFNE
DESMOND
injection
glucometer
hbA1c
liver function
blood test
glucose
jelly babies (as they are a hypo treatment)

Is that enough?


----------



## teapot8910 (Mar 13, 2011)

dawn phenomenon


----------



## caffeine_demon (Mar 13, 2011)

teapot8910 said:


> dawn phenomenon



Fnarr fnarr!!


----------



## Liz! (Mar 13, 2011)

Not too well at the minute, had swine flu injection 10 days ago, and have been ill since, now got viral pharyngitis and cough and earache.. so not feling up to much writing, but if I recover in time I'll add  a poem which has something red in it... I don't write personal stuff, just about animals, if you can come up with any red animals I'll do my best. Not promising though...! Still lying down gargling aspirin mainly!

Good luck Northerner! 

I will give you 'I'm sugarless!'


----------



## Northerner (Mar 17, 2011)

Any more?


----------



## Caroline (Mar 17, 2011)

carb counting
multiple daily injections
injection sites
moderator (on this forum of course)
admin (again here)


----------



## Northerner (Mar 18, 2011)

OK, I tried my best!  Your words are in red

Oh, the joys of diabetes, they fill me to the core!
For when they diagnosed me, well my jaw just hit the floor!
And after that they babbled on in a language quite absurd ? 
Oh where?s my medical dictionary to look up every word?

There was insulin, metformin, hypo, hyper, DSN,
Do I have to go to diabetes clinic? Yes, but don?t know when!
They said I?d need a blood test to determine liver function ? 
I hope they find it?s working or I?m really up the junction!

They said that when they?d seen my tests, then maybe on reflection,
They?d change me from Type 2 to 1 and then I?d need injections!
And DAFNE (she?s a nurse, I think) would school me in carb counting,
And that may be the end of me ? a thing I?m not discounting!

And did they mention something called an HbA1c?
I ask you ? what on earth is that supposed to mean to me?
And who?s this bloke called DESMOND, or a millimole per litre?
And how much blood should I let flood upon my glucometer?

Oh, woe is me! I see a life of multiple daily injections!
And glucose levels soaring high from numerous infections!
And jelly babies dancing round my bruised injection sites!
And Dawn Phenomenon taunting me, as darkness turns to light!

Have pity, for I?m sugarless, no longer an old slouch,
And only when the lancet?s blunt will it make me cry out ?Ouch!?
Oh Mr Moderator, oh Admin spare me a minute!
'Cause diabetes ain?t cool, know what I mean? Innit?


----------



## Caroline (Mar 18, 2011)

It's brilliant and made me smile...


----------



## Flutterby (Mar 18, 2011)

Northy that's fab.  I was going to try and help you out but inspiration failed me, you didn't need help though!  Very clever to use someone else's words - what a challenge - but you do it every time.  Well done.xx


----------



## Liz! (Mar 18, 2011)

Wonderful!


----------



## Steff (Mar 18, 2011)

Alan thats brillaint work


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 18, 2011)

Applause!!!


----------



## margie (Mar 18, 2011)

That's great - any ideas how much money you have brought in ?


----------



## Northerner (Mar 18, 2011)

margie said:


> That's great - any ideas how much money you have brought in ?



Thanks everyone!  No idea margie! Hopefully some people will have donated something for my efforts


----------



## margie (Mar 18, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Thanks everyone!  No idea margie! Hopefully some people will have donated something for my efforts



It's a pity you couldn't have it  on a pay per view basis.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 18, 2011)

As always Alan, your immense talent shines though

Well done, great poem


----------



## Barb (Mar 19, 2011)

Brill stuff!



Northerner said:


> OK, I tried my best!  Your words are in red
> 
> Oh, the joys of diabetes, they fill me to the core!
> For when they diagnosed me, well my jaw just hit the floor!
> ...


----------

